# Mille Cymru 1000km audax



## vorsprung (28 Jul 2010)

There's a little write up of my experiences on the recent Mille Cymru 1000km audax here:

http://audaxing.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/mille-cymru-letter-to-john-hughes/


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2010)

Interesting - sounds like a great experience!


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jul 2010)

An interesting write up vorsprung, although I don't think I'll be trying to do one of those any time soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vorsprung (29 Jul 2010)

Here's another blog entry about the Mille

Hopefully this brings across what it's like riding with other hardened randonneurs through the night on a tough stage

Mille Cymru: with Toby and Paul


----------



## Tynan (1 Aug 2010)

and drove 200 miles home afters!

good read, bravo


----------

